# Pregnant rescue rat kalamazoo, mi



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

She will have her babies soon and when they're 4.5-5 weeks old ill rehome them here's a pic of the mom 
I will be askin $10 for a single rat if you already have one of the same gender, or a pair for $15









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

